# Old Walleye book



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I just finished a small book by Binkleman that was printed back in the 70s. It spends more time telling you a secret was coming than actually revealing the secret, but it had some interesting info.

I think I'll try making some of the jigs he recommends this winter and having them ready for spring. He uses small jig heads such as 1/16 & even 1/32 with a #4 hook. Sounds like an idea that will work with crawlers & leeches.

I have molds, but I think I'll buy one of the ladle type of melting pots. I've been using a small torch and the electric ladle seems like it would be easier to use.


----------



## mike003 (Sep 8, 2007)

I bought a bunch of Bill Binkleman's Jigs back then. They were all bright flourescent colors. I used them for jig-n-minnow fishing at Mosquito. Bet I still have a few laying around...... Yep, found a few. Kinda beat up.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I have used the 1/16oz. jigs for years on both Walleye ( when we had them here ) and Saugeyes. I pour my own on either #4 or #2 hooks and have used them with crawlers and bass minnows both. If you are going to buy you a melting pot to pour with the hand held one is better for jigs. I have both the hand held elec.one and a big production pot made by Lee. The smaller elec.one is much better for me to pour small jigs with and all my jigs are painted bright colors with powder paint. I like blaze orange, green chartruse, hot pink and I make one that is green chartruse on the bottom and I blend in lime green on the top of it.


----------



## Sandyannie50 (Aug 23, 2011)

OMLORD! My husband had those little informational pamphlets that Bill Binkleman had out in the early '70's. He lost his in a move and has wanted replacements so bad that I am tired of hearing about it! I have looked on the internet forever to try and purchase them. They are no where to be found. Is there any way in the world you could xerox that pamphlet for me? I would send you the bucks in two seconds flat! Thanks! ~sandy~


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Sandyannie50 said:


> OMLORD! My husband had those little informational pamphlets that Bill Binkleman had out in the early '70's. He lost his in a move and has wanted replacements so bad that I am tired of hearing about it! I have looked on the internet forever to try and purchase them. They are no where to be found. Is there any way in the world you could xerox that pamphlet for me? I would send you the bucks in two seconds flat! Thanks! ~sandy~


How about you just PM me your address and if I haven't misplaced the darn thing I'll send it to you no charge. Okay?
Bill (not Binkleman)


----------

